# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Barron 3 Tumbler Rim Lock

## HoL

*Barron 3 tumbler Rim Dead lock.*
Artefact No. 171. D: 19th century. CoR: England.



Lock Sz: body 180 x 118mm, (excluding extended bolt bolt), Mt: brass, iron, steel.
Key Sz: 102mm. Mat: steel.
A rim deadlock with 3 double acting tumblers and a bridge ward. Single sided operation.

----------

